# parts for a 300hp ka-t



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

k so I plan on Turboing my Ka24de and my goal one day is to reach 300hp I'll be more than happy with that. Doea anyone have any suggestions on turbos cams etc etc etc that will help me met this goal thank you


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.phatka-t.com has a turbo kit that will get you there on a stock bottom end. Check out www.boostdesigns.com and www.jimwolftechnology.com as well.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

*advantage?*

What is the benefit of adding a $2000+ dollar turbo kit to the KA (which most likely already has at least 100,000 miles) over spending similar money to buy an engine swap with potentially greater hp gain?

I don't intend the question to be taken as sarcastic, etc...I am actually curious to know this. What is the max. potential in HP for the SR,CA, KA, RB? And which is the most cost/labor effective?

I don't know cars that well, but I like my 240sx so much that I am learning as I go. I am a quick study, over-educated and all that. Worked in a lawnmower shop in high school, rebuilding engines...witnessing how mechanics screw over customers, etc.


----------



## Low Impedance (Feb 16, 2005)

313ryans said:


> What is the benefit of adding a $2000+ dollar turbo kit to the KA (which most likely already has at least 100,000 miles) over spending similar money to buy an engine swap with potentially greater hp gain?


actually that 2000 would be a good gain in HP. And the all encompassing debate on the SR vs Ka is kinda rediculous but i would rather have a KA than the SR any day of the week. well, maybe not tuesday. i hate tuesday. it can have the SR.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

313ryans said:


> What is the benefit of adding a $2000+ dollar turbo kit to the KA (which most likely already has at least 100,000 miles) over spending similar money to buy an engine swap with potentially greater hp gain?


Well... Heres the run down... A SR clip will run you around $2200 - $2700... Now Install is mostly around $1000... Now what do you get for $3200 - $3700? A completely stock SR that has 205 fly wheel HP bout 185-190 WHP maybe... For maybe about $4000 you can rebuild the KA with forged Internals and the Turbo kit... You can push out about 300WHP... There are benefits to the SR just like the KA... I just like how KAs are abundant and cheap to find... You try and find a SR motor (just the Motor) for less than $700...


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

seems that I have seen them (sr)cheaper than that with turbo for $1800-2000, with 35-50,000 miles, in Canada. And on ebay.

If I really do have a rod knock I may buy another engine and swap it. I have a friend whose dad collects vintage racing cars and swaps engines all the time. Has all the equipment to do whatever.

But I am low on money, so I may go for a ka + fix it later


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

If you're gonna get an Sr you should get it from a reputable company, Heavy throttle, Venus auto etc. I chose Ka-t simply because i like the KA and the avaliability of relacement parts.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

engine#9 said:


> If you're gonna get an Sr you should get it from a reputable company, Heavy throttle, Venus auto etc. I chose Ka-t simply because i like the KA and the avaliability of relacement parts.


I'd say KA24DET over SR. SS Autochrome makes T70 kits for the KA for like $700. If I had a dual cam I'd do it... But all I have is a VQ35DE.... Poor me. I'll guess I'll just have to stick with 245 variable-valve timed brake horsepower....
Confronted by none? I got something for you. Here's the team (StreetTech) rundown: E36 BMW M3 (heavily modified, 360+hp), Porsche 914 with 928 V8 (380rwhp), S13 180SX (me), 1G DSM with 16G turbo at 21psi, 1977 BWM M30 (530i custom), and of course, our project BMW 5.0 liter V12 tube-frame chassis project...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

come down to florida and race my brothers rabbit why dont you? ever been beat by a 20 year old volkswagon...im sure he could put you in your place. now quit trash talkin the members :lame:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Fast Rabbit? : )*



Kelso said:


> come down to florida and race my brothers rabbit why dont you? ever been beat by a 20 year old volkswagon...im sure he could put you in your place. now quit trash talkin the members :lame:


He's got a fast Rabbit? Hell yeah! Post some pics! And yeah, I've been beat by some Volkswagens... But our Porsche hasn't. Rick the Garage Guru raced the Porsche at Laguna Seca with a 914 Owner's Club. I'm just saying I drive a 180SX, and cars like BMW's and Porsche's are in a whole different league... But hell, no trash talkin' intended. I'd love to check out the Rabbit! Post some pics! Is there a CarDomain page for it?


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

a company here (dallas) has a mean 180sx w/ ca18det they claim 350+ hp i didn't believe it till i saw them run it. :jawdrop: i'm a believer.


----------

